# Supprimer des morceaux sur IPod Nano 8Go...



## à¹ à¸ Ñ à¹ Ñ . . . * (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Ca peut paraître tout bête, mais je ne sais pas comment supprimer des morceaux mis sur mon IPod nano 8Go... Ce n'est pas que je n'aime plus ces musiques ou que je n'ai plus de place, mais comme je débute je n'ai pas bien ordonné mes albums et les artistes... donc c'est un peu le "bordel" et j'aimerais remettre tout ça à neuf ! 
Comment fais-ton pour supprimé des albums ou des morceaux de musiques ? Faut-il utiliser ITunes ? 

Merci de répondre à cette question !

&#3667; &#3588; &#1103; &#3648; &#1108; . . . *


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2008)

Oui, il faut obligatoirement utiliser itunes. 

Le mieux est d'organiser ta musique dans iTunes puis, si tu n'as pas change les options de base, de laisser ton iPod se synchroniser tous seule.

Ce que tu auras sur l'iPod sera identique a ce que tu as sur iTunes.


----------



## à¹ à¸ Ñ à¹ Ñ . . . * (5 Avril 2008)

"Oui, il faut obligatoirement utiliser itunes. 

Le mieux est d'organiser ta musique dans iTunes puis, si tu n'as pas change les options de base, de laisser ton iPod se synchroniser tous seule.

Ce que tu auras sur l'iPod sera identique a ce que tu as sur iTunes."

Oui, merci... Mais comment synchronisé les deux pour que j'ai la même chose sur ITunes et sur l'iPod ? 
Quel option dois-je changer ?

Merci encore !


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2008)

Quand tu lance iTunes, puis que tu branche ton iPod, il se passe quoi?

Normalement ton iPod doit apparaître dans la liste de gauche et tu peut sélectionner divers option de synchro en cliquant dessus.


----------

